# BMW Motorrad elected best motorcycle brand by PS magazine readers.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Being elected the best motorcycle brand, one additional victory in the category 'Enduro/Supermoto' and scoring additional six rostrum places, BMW Motorrad brought in another outstanding result in scope of PS magazine's readers election 'The best sport motorcycles 2015'.

BMW Motorrad's outstanding position in the category 'Enduro/Supermoto' was confirmed by the R 1200 GS on first place. Finishing second and third in the class 'Sporty Allrounders' the R 1200 RS and K 1300 S underlined their qualities of being fast, sporty long distance machines. The S 1000 R's consistent interpretation as a sporty, riding-dynamic roadster was honored by the PS readers with a third place in the category 'Naked'.

With the positions two and three, two more rostrum places in the category 'Crossover' were scored by the S 1000 XR and F 800 GS. In the category 'Sport Motorcycle' the BMW S 1000 RR finished second. One more time, the PS readers honored the combination of four-cylinder performance, Race ABS and Dynamic Traction Control DTC as well as the semi-active chassis technology Dynamic Damping Control DDC with regard to super sport riding dynamic.

Stephan Schaller, Head of BMW Motorrad, to the results of this readers election more than 21.000 readers took part in: ‚I'm pleased to see the outstanding results our motorcycles have achieved at this election which is focused on sporty motorcycles. I'm particularly glad about BMW Motorrad being elected the best motorcycle brand as well as nearly 20 percent of the readers intending to decide for a BMW when they buy their next new motorcycle. That's a proof of our make's desirability and I'm very grateful to the PS readers for this strong vote.'


----------

